# Linux Kernel versions 3.9.8, 3.10

## chessmaster

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ceph NULL Pointer Dereference Denial of Service Vulnerability
> 
> 07/05/13
> ...

 

http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-1059

----------

## eccerr0r

sigh... these linux 3.8-3.10 series kernels are nothing but trouble...

----------

